# tikka



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what the tikka T3 lite Stainless are like, I was thinking og buying one in 308 orshould I buy the Browning A-Bolt stainless stalker


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd buy the Tikka. I'm not a fan of the bolt on the Browning for some reason.

Tikka is a good rifle for the money. I've shot several and they all shoot very well.

This post will probably give you a lot of answers either way.

xdeano


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

EITHER ONE IS A GOOD CHOICE I HAVE ONE OF EACH. I PERSONALLY LIKE THE BROWNING BETTER. SIX OF ONE HALF A DOZEN OF THE OTHER!


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

i bought my first tikka last winter and that thing can shoot. 100 yards right out of the box i had 10 rounds thru it when i printed my first group. 4 shot 100 yd .561" outside to outside so i was pretty impressed. if you want to see the group its http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ight=tikka

the two shots to the top right was me bringing the scope to zero. the groups have tightened up a little from that.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

So where is the fifth shot? no one shoots a 4 shot group. I am just messin with you because my groups seem to be pretty good with 4 shots, but I always have one that sucks(usually #3 or #4).


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have a LH Stainless T3 Lite in 243 which I use as my primary walkaround coyote rifle. Probably the best trigger & accuracy out of the box of any rifle I have ever owned. Also the lightest production rifle I have ever used.

You can't go wrong with a T3...


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I was not a Tikka fan because they looked a little funny to me. WAS NOT A FAN until I spent a day at the range with a Tikka T3 varmint in .308 Win , by far the smoothest , most accurate rifle I have ever fired. A Tikka T3 will be my next rifle!!!!! I only wish they were made in the USA


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't know about the Browning although I've heard they're pretty good. I've had a T3 in 300wsm for 3 years now and love it. The bolt cycles like glass and is extremely accurate. Some complain of the composite parts but I've had no issues and I'm not very careful in how I treat my rifle. For the cost I think you'd be very happy with the Tikka.


----------



## wish2hunt (Apr 3, 2009)

I own a T3 Lite in .338, and i love it. Shoots great for me. I would reccomend them to anyone.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

wish2hunt said:


> I own a T3 Lite in .338, and i love it. Shoots great for me. I would reccomend them to anyone.


Wow, I bet touching that thing off borders on a religious experience!


----------



## wish2hunt (Apr 3, 2009)

NDTerminator said:


> wish2hunt said:
> 
> 
> > I own a T3 Lite in .338, and i love it. Shoots great for me. I would reccomend them to anyone.
> ...


Yeah its an eye opener...really, if your not holding on to it like its the winning lotto ticket, it will open your eye.


----------

